# horse/random facts



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

hhahahah this thread is just a fun little thing I felt like doing. It could be considered a game if you want, but all you do is tell facts you know, it could be horse related or random. Who knows? We might learn something! Even the most obvious!
I'll start:

-The sun will come up tomorrow
-Arabians are known for stamina and speed
-I know many (if not all) are horse freaks on here!
- I have 5 horses at the moment
-My best friend just joined on Horse Forum

whose next?????:lol:


----------



## Skyrider619 (Nov 18, 2010)

hey best friend!!! lets see...wat facts do i know.....ummm...OH!

-Jesus loves all the little children :wink:
-my brother can't think of a random fact
-he changed his mind
-"you terminate people in video games" he says
-cell phones can give you brain cancer
-cottage cheese was discovered on a long camel ride in the desert some centuries ago

HAHAHA I LIKE THIS!!!


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

hahahahaha Cool about cottage cheese...don't like it myself but ya know XD


----------



## Skyrider619 (Nov 18, 2010)

I never said i liked it ^.^ I learned that in english actually. odd place to learn a thing....anyway. whats another random fact?


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Every horse is different 

I actually just had like a mental blank and thats all that came to my head lol


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

RedTree-no no its good many people foreget that.....FACT!


----------



## leonalee (Jul 1, 2010)

- horses do not have nerve endings underneath their manes that sense "hair pull pain" like humans do. At best they feel a bit of pressure, which is why it doesn't "hurt" them to hold onto their manes!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Horses eyes do not focus the same way that ours do. In order for them to see something far away they must lift their noses and look down the nose, sort of. To see something up close, they must lower their heads. Optimal viewing angle is about 35 degrees down from true horizontal; about the angle a race horse holds his head at a dead gallop. Also, their eyes, though excellent at night vision, are slower than ours to adjust to sudden changes in light level. Thus, when you come out of the woods into a bright meadow, YOU can see sooner than your horse can.


----------



## leonalee (Jul 1, 2010)

I have suddenly acquired "weanling" status here on the forum! Yay - moving up the ranks


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

hahahah thats cooollll!


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

black leg occurs in cows and they don't live


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

_I love NCIS_!


----------



## Rosy (Oct 27, 2010)

You can't lick your own elbow. My mind went blank.


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

hahhaha it true people have tried to convince me you can and i;m all nooooooo you can't!


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

Im gonna hijack this thread


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

please do, 'cause it's a basket case.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

You can't lick the back of you teeth with your tongue. 



You just tried it. 



Thinking you've disproved that fact you realize I'm lying. 




Now you're laughing at yourself cause you feel like an idiot.


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

Xd good one!


----------



## Tyler (Feb 10, 2010)

Haha! I tried licking my elbow and the back of my teeth... I feel like a doofus, now.

-Key-grips are awesome.
-Winter is cold, and I hate cold.
-Parkour and freerunning are similar, but different.
-The cello was the best instrument ever to be invented.


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

XD I know right (dufus part)


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

hmmmm

Legacy is afraid of the same orange cone in the same place she sees every day. It's still a horse eating monster cone

One of my dogs is making a whistling sound because he's sleeping with his nose buried in the corner of the couch.

Elephants can't jump (read that somewhere)

Polar bears most commonly catch prey with their left paw.


----------



## xxEmilyxx (Sep 5, 2010)

Katesrider011 said:


> You can't lick the back of you teeth with your tongue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. That was exactly what I just did.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

xxEmilyxx said:


> Wow. That was exactly what I just did.


Aha, it works!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

my facts:
-tess is evil
-zorro is worse
-flanks are tikilish
-hooves are hard and hurt when you get kicked in the face


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

School is torterous
I love Narnia and can't wait for the new movie 8D
Sloppy Joes and polled pork is my favorite meat sandwhich
pigs don't sweat!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

Tyler said:


> Haha! I tried licking my elbow and the back of my teeth... I feel like a doofus, now.


Don't worry, you are not alone..


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

hahaha You know what's funny...I told myself over and over not to do it....stupid, stupid, stupid >.< XD


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

*snicker*


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

ha ha very funny kate


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

-tess is a pain
-my friend is leaving 
-its hot!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

and more...

-i have blonde hair
-and blue eyes
-i am in maths
-i am bored
-i am writing random facts
-i am mulit talented, i can do maths and HF at the same time!!!


----------



## Puddintat (Jul 24, 2010)

PintoTess said:


> -tess is a pain
> -my friend is leaving
> -its hot!



wanna trade weather for a few months??


----------



## Tyler (Feb 10, 2010)

• Cold weather usually irritates me, but I'm enjoying it this winter.
• I'm crazy for wanting to skydive onto Mount Everest.
• Air gets thinner the higher you get.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Puddintat said:


> wanna trade weather for a few months??


yep sure just as long as it is not raining!:lol:


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

What's wrong with tess


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Gus said:


> What's wrong with tess


oh, nothing bad. just the fact that she SAID to me *in horse body language) "nope you sill person, you can get stuffed. theres no way that i can be bothered to simple and flying changes today. " and the fact that she is not concentrating. its liek this with her when we are dressage schooling and she dont want to. "Yes, yes head down, hindquarters under, listening listening, change rein, yep, sure, no probs, Oh a bird!! head up and stare!  sooo purty!!"
well lets say, she is a funny cookie:lol:


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

oooo ok good I thought you meant she pulled up lame!

anyway....
-Christmas is comin up
-I have school in less than 45 minutes


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

-yayayayya christamas!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

ooooooooooI just learned a new fact....two actually 

*1. It is impossible to breath and swallow at the same time!!!!!!!*
*2. MY ENGLISH TEACHER IS HAVING A BABY!!!!!!*


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I tried to breath and swallow the other day, i think i suffocated a bit!
-shetland are EVIL!!!
-getting kicked in the face by tess hurts alot
-getting kicked in the hand by tess hurts alot
-getting kicked in the hip by tess hurts alot
-falling of Zorro hurts alot
-im winning high point score
-i am in geography
-about to go to child studies
-then recess
-then Visual design (damm!!)
-then lunch
-then ZUMBA!!!


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

-Snails can have up to 25,000 teeth.
-Barbies explode in the microwave.
-There are approximately 1,750 O's in every can of SpaghettiOs.
-On average, a Twinkie will explode in the microwave in 45 seconds.
-7UP included lithium carbonate in its original recipe.
-A tablespoon of straight cinnamon can kill you. 
-The flavor that we think of as bubble gum is a combination of wintergreen, vanilla, and cassia(a form of cinnamon).
-Wedding cake was originally thrown at the bride and groom, instead of eaten by them.
-The flashing warning light on top of the Capitol Records Towers in Hollywood spell out H-O-L-L-Y-W-O-O-D in Morse Code.
-Sunglasses date back to 15th century China where they were worn by judges to conceal their expressions while presiding over court.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

hahah they are funny tempest!


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

whoa!!!! hahahaha

I cant believe the bride one cake boss
Cake Boss is an amazing show!!!!
I got to do homework but don't feel like it
i have finals next weekk and I should be studying
I love Marwari horses and just posted a video on another thread ^^


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

I learned new breed of horse called Kentucky Mountain horse


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

I have finals tomorrow (well kinda I have all study halls the first day-.-)


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

G' lucky!!!!


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

eh, I prefer to get finals over with but what ev


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

lol????


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

hahaha
-i am not happy I have three finals in a row tomorrow -.-


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

!! well good luck!! im sure you will do well


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Gus: If you're talking about school exams, I have those tomorrow and Thursday. Exams suck, but we gotta do em unfortunately.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

hahhahah, i finished skool today!!! woot woot!! but i am upset that i didnt go cos now i dont get to see my friend before he moves schools


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

I finish thursday.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

awesome so tomorrow then???


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

YOu're a day ahead!!!! 
I was supposed to have finals today but instead I had alllll study halls *eye twitches* 6 hours of my life WASTED!
Then I have 3 tomorrow
THurs-one final, study hall, final
Fri-all study halls D:<


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

PintoTess said:


> awesome so tomorrow then???


No Tess, You live in Australia. You're a day ahead of the Usa  More like 2 days


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

Hahahahaha that's what i said 8d


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

......and that's a fact ROFLSHMSFOAIDMT!!!


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

ROTFLSHMSFOAIDMT means-rolling on the floor laughing so hard my sombrero falls off and I drop my taco hahaha


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

ohhhhhh sillly me!!

more RF's
-cocolate ice cream is yummeeee
-getting braces tighened hurts
-its too hot to ride
-i just ate an apple!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

theres a website called "useless facts" go onto it, its funny!
heres a few copied and pasted.
The original game of "Monopoly" was circular.
It costs more to buy a new car today in the United States than it cost Christopher Columbus to equip and undertake three voyages to and from the New World.
One-fourth of the world's population lives on less than $200 a year.
Ninety million people survive on less than $75 a year.
The sentence "the quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog" uses every letter in the English language.
The word racecar and kayak are the same whether they are read left to right or right to left.
TYPEWRITER, is the longest word that can be made using the letters on only one row of the keyboard.
Hippopotomonstrosesquippedaliophobia is the fear of long words.
A snail can sleep for 3 years.
Did you know you share your birthday with at least 9 million other people in the world.
The average human eats 8 spiders in their lifetime at night.
More people are killed by donkeys annually than are killed in plane crashes.
Women blink nearly twice as much as men.
The continents names all end with the same letter with which they start.
Shakespeare invented the word "assassination" and "bump."
According to tests made at the Institute for the Study of Animal Problems in Washington, D.C., dogs and cats, like people, are either right-handed or left-handed --- that is, they favor either their right or left paws.
A giraffe can go without water longer than a camel can.
Blue whales weigh as much as 30 elephants and are as long as 3 Greyhound buses.
Crocodiles and alligators are surprisingly fast on land. Although they are rapid, they are not agile; so if you ever find yourself chased by one, run in a zigzag line. You'll lose him or her every time.
Birds do not sleep in their nests. They may occasionally nap in them, but they actually sleep in other places.
Most elephants weigh less than the tongue of the blue whale.
Butterflies taste with their hind feet.
Only female mosquitoes bite.
Mosquitoes are attracted to the color blue twice as much as to any other color.
If one places a tiny amount of liquor on a scorpion, it will instantly go mad and sting itself to death.
Every night, wasps bite into the stem of a plant, lock their mandibles (jaws) into position, stretch out at right angles to the stem, and, with legs dangling, fall asleep.
Ants stretch when they wake up. They also appear to yawn in a very human manner before taking up the tasks of the day.
Bees have 5 eyes. There are 3 small eyes on the top of a bee's head and 2 larger ones in front.
The outdoor temperature can be estimated to within several degrees by timing the chirps of a cricket. It is done this way: count the number of chirps in a 15-second period, and add 37 to the total. The result will be very close to the actual Fahrenheit temperature. This formula, however, only works in warm weather. (Try it!)
In the United States, a pound of potato chips cost two hundred times more than a pound of potatoes.
Caesar salad has nothing to do with any of the Caesar. It was first concocted in a bar in Tijuana, Mexico, in the 1920's.
A raisin dropped in a glass of fresh champagne will bounce up and down continually from the bottom of the glass to the top.
Celery has negative calories! It takes more calories to eat a piece of celery than the celery has in it to begin with.
You burn more calories sleeping than you do watching television.
The two longest one-syllable words in the English language is "screeched. & strengths."
Barbie's measurements if she were life size: 39-23-33.
Barbie's full first name is Barbara Millicent Roberts.
All of the clocks in Pulp Fiction are stuck on 4:20.
A coat hanger is 44 inches long if straightened
"Dreamt" is the only English word that ends in the letters "mt".
The word 'byte' is a contraction of 'by eight.'
The word 'pixel' is a contraction of either 'picture cell' or 'picture element'.
Isaac Asimov is the only author to have a book in every Dewey-decimal category.
Cat's urine glows under a black light.
The average ear of corn has eight hundred kernels arranged in sixteen rows.
The first Ford cars had Dodge engines


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

*The Paomnnehal Pweor Of The Hmuan Mnid.*
Aoccdrnig to a rscheearch as Cmabrigde Uinervtisy,
it deosn't mttaer in waht oredr the ltteers in a wrod are,
the olny iprmoatnt tihng is taht the frist and lsat ltteer be in the rghit pclae.
The rset can be a taotl mses and you can sitll raed it wouthit porbelm.
Tihs is bcuseae the huamn mnid deos not raed ervey lteter by istlef, but the wrod as a wlohe

Donkeys kill more people annually than plane crashes.
Oak trees do not produce acorns until they are fifty years of age or older.
The first product to have a bar code was Wrigley's gum
There are 293 ways to make change for a dollar.
There are more chickens than people in the world.
Your stomach has to produce a new layer of mucus every two weeks; otherwise it will digest itself.
When we visit toilets, bathrooms, hotel rooms, changing rooms, etc., how many of you know for sure that the seemingly ordinary mirror hanging on the wall is a real mirror, or actually a two-way mirror?? Just conduct this simple test: Place the tip of your fingernail against the reflective surface and if there is a GAP between your fingernail and the image of the nail, then it is a GENUINE mirror. However, if your fingernail DIRECTLY TOUCHES the image of your nail, then BEWARE, for it is a two-way


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

whoa!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Tess: I Lreand taht in pshyclogy. Did I do that right? Any who. The human mind can't make up faces, every random person you've seen in a dream is someone you have seen before.


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

really?!  I will have to remember that....that could almost be a bad thing in a way


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

oooooo I have to add to the mosquitos are attracted by blue than any other color....Mosquitos love the smell of bananas


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

the mona lisa has no eyebrows.....and they have found numbers and letters on it
Albert Einsteins brain is in a.....doctors office I believe in a jar
YOu should only eat at fast food at least once a month


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

hahahaha did you go onto useless facts as well???


----------



## Maverick101 (Nov 8, 2009)

PintoTess;851957
The continents names all end with the same letter with which they start.
s[/QUOTE said:


> ummm this one is incorrect:?
> 
> North America, and South America (sure America does...but that isn't a continent):wink:


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

oh well. i cant be right all the time lol


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

-I have met at least two people who could lick their elbows, including my own sister who does so on a regular basis to show off!
-Dogs are not colourblind, they just see in muted colour:









How horses see colour:
















(No wonder they think everything is food!)

-When a horse is ridden on the bit/collected/in frame, he is looking at the ground directly in front of him.
-Despite what is often said, A.D. does not stand for After Death, it is actually Anno Domini, which in Latin means "In the year of our Lord".
-Today's horses descended from the Hyracotherium, a dog-sized mammal also known as "the Dawn Horse".








Up for a ride? lol


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

i cant believe they evolved from them weeny little creatures!!!!it astounds we still to this day!


----------



## xxEmilyxx (Sep 5, 2010)

PintoTess said:


> When we visit toilets, bathrooms, hotel rooms, changing rooms, etc., how many of you know for sure that the seemingly ordinary mirror hanging on the wall is a real mirror, or actually a two-way mirror?? Just conduct this simple test: Place the tip of your fingernail against the reflective surface and if there is a GAP between your fingernail and the image of the nail, then it is a GENUINE mirror. However, if your fingernail DIRECTLY TOUCHES the image of your nail, then BEWARE, for it is a two-way


I might sound like an idiot, but what is a two-way mirror?


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

It's actually a window with a mirrored side, so that from one side you can see right through it and on the other side it just appears to be a mirror.
Creepy creepy!


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

xxEmilyxx said:


> I might sound like an idiot, but what is a two-way mirror?


This would be a two way mirror the cop can see the interview going on, but the criminal only sees a mirrow. On one side its a window and the other side is a mirror


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

Katesrider011 said:


> You can't lick the back of you teeth with your tongue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahaha wow that was great!

My second toe is longer than my big toe
I can wrap my leg around my head
My thumbs are double-jointed
I can lick the back of my teeth =P


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm terrified for my horse!!!


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Gus said:


> I'm terrified for my horse!!!


I read the post. But I can't tell you what's wrong. :/ I hope Hot dog turns out okay.


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

thanks

I learned
-Many people hate me CX (goin fo that with some people so I don't have to deal with them)
-a coggins test is NOT required at every show
-I am not from Texas
-I am getting a bad reputation XD
-My daddy was right
-Hot dog should be ok
-A vet was not needed
-I want to ride even though it dark
-I WANT MY HORSE!!!!!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

your getting a bad rep?? i highly doubt that.


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

-i thinkin of quitting since people are making me stressed


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

Gus said:


> -i thinkin of quitting since people are making me stressed


 Maybe learn how to tell the truth and NOT over exaggerate stuff.
_With age comes wisdom._


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

The average horse can jump over siz feet from a standstill 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Gus said:


> thanks
> 
> I learned
> -Many people hate me CX (goin fo that with some people so I don't have to deal with them)
> ...


Nobody HATES you. Many don't like the way you post but i doubt anyone really hates you.

You ARE getting a bad reputation and I also think you risk being banned eventually. Every thread you start gets locked eventually. I have been a member here for a long time and have NEVER had a thread I started locked.

Your dad is probably right about a lot of things.

Hot Dog might be okay but the critisism you took for posting on the internet for advice instead of finding a vet or staying with your horse was predictable and understandable. The next time you think your horse might die DON'T POST ON HERE FOR ADVICE the only advice you will get is CALL THE VET!


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

kevinshorses said:


> Nobody HATES you. Many don't like the way you post but i doubt anyone really hates you.
> 
> You ARE getting a bad reputation and I also think you risk being banned eventually. Every thread you start gets locked eventually. I have been a member here for a long time and have NEVER had a thread I started locked.
> 
> ...


He's right, Gus.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Well said, Kevin.


Just curious...what does CX mean here:



gus said:


> -Many people hate me CX


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Well said, Kevin.
> 
> 
> Just curious...what does CX mean here:


Looks like some kind of Smiley to me.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Katesrider011 said:


> Looks like some kind of Smiley to me.


:???: <---- Me trying to figure out exactly what smiley that could possibly be.


I would guess you are correct, Katesrider. I just can not guess what it is.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Alwaysbehind said:


> :???: <---- Me trying to figure out exactly what smiley that could possibly be.
> 
> 
> I would guess you are correct, Katesrider. I just can not guess what it is.


Oh what it means. Sorry. That I can't say.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

why not? I havent been following Gus's post and threads but I think that she is nice. To me she is.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

PintoTess said:


> why not? I havent been following Gus's post and threads but I think that she is nice. To me she is.


Well from what I saw, she had a horse possibly colicing and wouldn't call a vet, and this is the second time this week she's had an "emergency" like this and wouldn't call a vet. People told her to go out and care for the horse, and call a vet and that's about all the advice we could give her. She seems nice yes, but I don't exactly know what her intentions were posting that thread. We aren't vets and we can't magically make Hot Dog better. Then she got the impression everyone hates, we do not hate her at all.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

ok i just read the threads and i see what you mean. but she is nice to me. But by asking help on the forum she just wanted to help hot dog. But my first thought would be call the vet. But please guys, dont judge her on her posts. She seems to be going through a bad time but i know that doesnt mean she shouldnt call the vet if her horse is in danger. Dont judge ME on what i just said as well. I dont want to get THIS thread of hers blocked as well as it is very interesting so lets just leave it at that. what do you say?


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

PintoTess said:


> ok i just read the threads and i see what you mean. but she is nice to me. But by asking help on the forum she just wanted to help hot dog. But my first thought would be call the vet. But please guys, dont judge her on her posts. She seems to be going through a bad time but i know that doesnt mean she shouldnt call the vet if her horse is in danger. Dont judge ME on what i just said as well. I dont want to get THIS thread of hers blocked as well as it is very interesting so lets just leave it at that. what do you say?


We weren't judging her. We're saying we don't hate her, that should be good. We just wanted her to go out there and care for the horse instead of sitting on the forum and replying.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

oh yes i know, i wasnt directing that at anyone. its just that some poeple will read her posts and automatically say "this girl is a nutcase".not saying that you do. i agree she should have been out taking care of her horse instead of keeping us updated.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

PintoTess said:


> oh yes i know, i wasnt directing that at anyone. its just that some poeple will read her posts and automatically say "this girl is a nutcase".not saying that you do. i agree she should have been out taking care of her horse instead of keeping us updated.


Oh okay, no I don't think she is a nut case either.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

neither do I, onece you get to know her she is very nice and she loves her horses


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

I'd like to meet every single horse forumer


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

me too  i have already met JackofDiamonds at Equitana and me and her are good friends now.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

PintoTess said:


> me too  i have already met JackofDiamonds at Equitana and me and her are good friends now.


That's awesome!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

yep it was very cool  we got along so well, and we met each other on here all because we both had a connemara pony. So we really have Jack and Tess to thank for bringing me and Chelsea (jackofdiaomds) together


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

I only have one good friend on the horse forum.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

yeah? whos that? i have a few that i know, and that i ride with":
ilovemymare (pony club with her)
Fifi Bay (BFF)
Brookebum (pony club with her)
Elz7 (she in my class)
Jackofdiamods (BFF as well even though i have only met her once)


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

PintoTess said:


> yeah? whos that? i have a few that i know, and that i ride with":
> ilovemymare (pony club with her)
> Fifi Bay (BFF)
> Brookebum (pony club with her)
> ...


Picklepaige: She's new, but she doesn't get on much


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

oh yeah i havent heard of her, probably cos she is new


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

PintoTess said:


> oh yeah i havent heard of her, probably cos she is new


And cause she doesn't get on much  And when she does she's more of the lurker instead of a poster.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

the lurker! I post heaps whenever i come on here lol, im never a lurker lol


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Oh yeah I post a lot too!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

me too, as you can tell  i remember trying to get up to 100 posts then 500 then 1000, i thought that i had heaps of posts then i look at some other people and they have like 10,000!!!!


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yeah I know right!! haha


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

New fact
-Horses get enjoyment out of knocking you down in the snow. No lie. =P


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

yep some poeple have sooo many posts!!

ROFL about the snow lol


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

random fact: I have now lost my 2 front teeth twice. (kind of)

my mare is CRAZY when I don't work her all the time

my cat bosses the dog around and kicked him off the dog bed

I definitely licked the back of my teeth, trying to figure out why anyone would ever think that was impossible? Then I read the rest of the post above haha


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

lol, i am extremely talented! i can lick the back of my teeth AND my nose! lol


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

AH, I cannot get my nose. Fail. Although I CAN lick my hand and that's a lot further away from my mouth than my nose is...right??? =P


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

^ lol
I can lick my foot! Well...I could..I've never actually done it...ew :lol:


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

hahaha. I wonder how many people are sitting around trying to lick their feet now????


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Amlalriiee said:


> AH, I cannot get my nose. Fail. Although I CAN lick my hand and that's a lot further away from my mouth than my nose is...right??? =P


 
^^lol, theres no way am i gonna lick my foot! i know where thats been! Horse poo! (on accident lol)


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

embarrassing fact: the other week I wore my boots to work after having worn them at the barn the night before. Somebody was complaining about the room smelling, another person came in and said it smells like a "barn". I said OH NO...and ran outside to try to scrape the manure off my shoes. hahahahah


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

^^rofl!!! why do all these things have to happen when you work with horses. I was at school one day and it was winter. I have to get up very early to feed and rug Tess. Well I got to school and was getting weird looks. I got sick of it and yelled at the next kid to look at me weird "what!! Im not a monster!", well I looked down and sure enough, I had a BIG patch of white hair on my red jumper!


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

lol, when I was in school I'd always go with hair all over me and my barn boots on...maybe that's why I was so unpopular :wink:


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

^^ hahaha lol


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

PintoTess said:


> Dont judge ME on what i just said as well.



You should not worry as much, you seem sane and normal and so you will be viewed as being this. Gus got such a hard time because she came across as being the opposite of you. 

I do not mean to flame the Gus fire, I meant to reassure you.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

AlexS said:


> You should not worry as much, you seem sane and normal and so you will be viewed as being this. Gus got such a hard time because she came across as being the opposite of you.
> 
> I do not mean to flame the Gus fire, I meant to reassure you.


 
ok thanx  she was nice when you got talking to her, now she is banned :-(


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Gus just seemed historionic to me. (Dramatic) I don't think she's banned for good, but I can't say for sure. I think if she comes back she should learn her lesson and be careful next time. Cause I never hated her, or saw her as a nut case.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

me neither. I think all horse people are crazy lol. I even have a thread abotu some of the things we do that are crazy lol , check it out!


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

Katesrider011 said:


> I'd like to meet every single horse forumer


Hi, Im Jillian


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Nice to meet you Jillian , if you want to talk more you can PM me, if you like. My name is Cory.


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

Yeah ill pm you now lol


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Everyone is born with the fear of falling


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

-im tired
-tess's shooling is coming along well
-nearly christams
-i get braces tightened in 2 days ahhh!!!
-what colours shall i gte?


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Red and green!!?
Teehee, I sort of miss that about braces...definitely wouldn't want to get them back though :lol:
My mouth hurts just thinking about it...


----------



## Tyler (Feb 10, 2010)

- Eating a tablespoon of nutmeg can make you high.
- I don't know that fact from experience.


----------



## Tymer (Dec 28, 2009)

Tyler said:


> - Eating a tablespoon of nutmeg can make you high.
> - I don't know that fact from experience.


Fact- It can also kill you! Woohoo!
More facts, some horsey, some not
-I found an empty can of monster and half empty nutmeg jar the other day. I said, "Wow, nutmeg and monster? TERRIBLE idea!"
-Horses can get herpes!
-An STD killed a HUGE portion of good horses in Europe in the 19th century.
-Horses can only make 6 sounds
-About 10 species of moths drink tears. One specifically only drinks elephant tears!
-Horses are the second slowest chewers in the animal kingdom (generally)
-Wild horses have bigger brains than domesticated horses!
-Vampire bats have killed people! ...From rabies.
-If you spin a hard boiled egg fast enough it will start jumping and jump off the table!
-Some mice have been genetically engineered so their heart glows green every beat!
-When a horse jumps, each knee does 85% of the work of each leg.
-Stallions more often left sided than mares, who are more right sided. (I would assume it means geldings too.)
-Recently bees have been used instead of dogs for sniff testing food and even explosives.
-Pronking or stotting is the act of jumping straight up and back down again in the same spot. 
And now for some animal groupings!
a clowder of cats
a flamboyance of flamingos
a leap of leopards
a lounge of lizards
a pandemonium of parrots
a prickle of porcupines
a rhumba of rattlesnakes
a sounder of swine
a wisdom of wombats
a zeal of zebras

Most of these facts are courtesy of "Fish that Fake Orgasms (and other zoological curiosities)" Also known as "Moths that Drink Elephant Tears" in the UK. Wonderful wonderful book.
Yes this took long. I'm home sick.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Tyler said:


> - Eating a tablespoon of nutmeg can make you high.
> - *I don't know that fact from experience.*


I do  

Jk


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

rocky pony said:


> Red and green!!?
> Teehee, I sort of miss that about braces...definitely wouldn't want to get them back though :lol:
> My mouth hurts just thinking about it...


 
No Way!!! lol, I don't HATE them, they actually look good on me. I would never get red and green or red and blue! I am actually thinking about getting my show colours, Navy and turquoise


----------

